# Condensate in draft inducer



## longhunter1757 (Oct 25, 2009)

Furnace is White Rogers/York LD12N08QA natural gas.
The issue is condensate building up in the draft inducer blower and causing the pressure switch to lock out. When I drain the blower and reset the switch it fires just fine. 
I've checked all the hoses and every one is clear. Had a tech come out and look at it and he said that I should try to put a little more drop in the vent pipe as he thought it might be too level or perhaps the draft inducer motor was getting old and losing power. He also suggested running a piece of rubber tubing from the drain on the condensate blower to drain out the water as it filled. 
The thing is this furnace has been in use for about 13 years with no condensate problems ever. I'm also pretty sure that electric motors don't lose power as they get older. 
Any advice on what to check will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Longhunter1757


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Carefully check the intake pipe outside and inside where it attaches to the burner box. There may be a screen there. I have had leaves, wasp nest etc get sucked in. If the pipe is 1/2 plugged on some units the burner still fires but the velocity thru the heat exchanger increases. This can cause water to get sucked into the ventor fan from the collector box. Happens with the Lennox G26 and G32s.


----------



## longhunter1757 (Oct 25, 2009)

yuri,
Checked the pipes, both are clear. 
Any other suggestions?

The section of pipe the tech told me to drop is only about 12" long. Will this really cause a problem after not having any for so long?

Thanks!

Longhunter1757


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Look at the inducer and to the mounting surface where the inducer mounts towards the bottom corner you should find a rubber type hose. About 1/2" - 5/8" in size

When you remove the hose you may let the water loose. just clean it up

Sometimes the hose will get a slim build up also check the drain tube. I had a drain line that went 15 ft and a blockage was in the first 90


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post some pics of the front of the furnace, draft inducer and drain from the collector box and furnace. The trap may need to be removed if possible and flushed with hot water and javex. Plus what Plumber said.


----------



## longhunter1757 (Oct 25, 2009)

Going to pull the inducer here as soon as I can. 
I'll try to get pics also.

Thanks!!!

Longhunter1757


----------



## longhunter1757 (Oct 25, 2009)

I Think I got it!

Pulled the blower this morning. Found that when the blower was replaced about 8 years ago the tech used silicone to seal it to the pipe. I removed the sealant and reinstalled the blower and so far (knock on wood) I'm not getting any condenaste in the blower. I'm assuming the silicone had the drain partially blocked, at least that's what I'm hoping. 

Thanks for the help gentlemen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Longhunter1757


----------

